# Fishing wahpeton



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know any spots to ice fish around wahpeton


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

in the water!!! :rollin:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Fish the river. My biggest 3 walleye ever have come from right in town. 2 through the ice.


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

